# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > سوال: نمایش صحفه با کیلیک

## ji ming u

دوتا فرم دارم
فرم یک و فرم دو
داخل فرم یک یه باتن دارم
میخام باتن را کلیک کردم فرم دوم نمایش داده شود.
کدنویسیشو کسی بلده؟ :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rasol_afkham

MainWindow win = new MainWindow();
            win.Show(); 
            //OR
            win.ShowDialog();

----------

